# Abu Dhabi Serviced Apartments



## social (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey everyone

new to the forum although I've read many extracts from it when searching developments, etc

Great to see so many passionate fans of development

Currently based in Dubai and am establishing a development fund that focuses on gulf region but primary interest is on Abu Dhabi.

As part of the process, recently asked a major firm for a quote to prepare research report on Abu Dhabi serviced apartment sector. They came back with an astronomical figure and when queried stated "very little research has been done into Abu Dhabi market to date (primarily because most existing developments are paid for in cash by royals, gov't, etc)"

Doeas anyone know of a link that would provide info on existing, projects under const'n, planned, etc?

Anyway, keep up the good work.


----------

